# double alerte sous iOS 5



## LittleBigFrancois (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir!
Je viens solliciter votre aide car j'ai un soucis avec mon iPad sous iOS 5. Mon ipad sonne 2 fois lorsque je reçois un iMessage. Une première fois dès que je le reçois (j'ai alors une notification sur l'écran verrouillé), puis une seconde fois une minute plus tard (toujours 1 notification), ou alors quand je le déverrouille (notification dans le menu déroulant, toujours une seule)
C'est relativement troublant car j'ai l'impression de recevoir 2 messages... En revanche si je suis dans l'application iMessage et que je reçois un message, tout se passe normalement... Je suis perdu... Mauvais paramètre? bug?


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Peut-être dans les paramètres de notifications ?


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2011)

Réglages/notifications/messages/rappels>. Jamais


----------



## LittleBigFrancois (12 Novembre 2011)

c'était bien ça... Je me sens tellement bête...


----------

